
We're Gamifying Our Website - sakofchit
https://medium.com/sideprojects/comment-streaks-leaderboard-improvements-more-87cf59c87ddd
======
sfss_dot_space
Hi, grats and question. On side-projects.net, on your profile page, how do you
edit the name?

Name being: @XXX

~~~
sfss_dot_space
*sideprojects.net

